# Just playing' around again



## alamocdc (Aug 25, 2006)

and came up with this. I'm definitely not the first to try something like this and this isn't my first denim pen. It is my first using mixed denims. I seem to recall seeing a denim and bandana mixed pen last year (posting by our national bird) and that gave me the idea. So here it is, a black and gold TN Sierra.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 25, 2006)

I like the way you pulled it off better than mine Alamo!
Still not crazy about the Sierra kit though._(I'd like to see both bands match)_[]
The contours you put in the shape allow the contrasts to show off nicely.
I know the Sierra uses a relatively short tube, what is the diameter?
From the appearance it looks like the "finish" is impeccable.(Not that I have ever seen a peccable finish)


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 25, 2006)

What Eagle said. []

Edit:  Except that I really like the Sierra kit.


----------



## Dario (Aug 25, 2006)

That pen looks very good.  Hope it keeps the color that crisp!


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 25, 2006)

Sweet! And a very nice concept. Well done.


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow! How do you make a blue jean pen? I'd like to know.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Aug 25, 2006)

Very cool and excellent execution.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

Eagle, it takes a 27/64" bit and this pen is almost 5/8" at it's widest turning. The hardware is only 15/32" at its widest.

I like the Sierra too, Cav. Expecially the two new platings. Interestingly enough, there is actually less "play" (read slop) in the threads of the twist mechanism than on the earlier versions I have.

Travis, with blue jeans and a lot of CA. [][}] Just glue it to the tube and go.


----------



## chigdon (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice result.


----------



## TheHeretic (Aug 25, 2006)

I do love that pen.   I was over and he had talked about it but that is an amazing pen after its done.   That turned out better than I thought it would.


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks, Dean! You know the secret. [}] Like there is one.[]


----------



## gerryr (Aug 25, 2006)

Great work Billy.  The contrast is very striking and of course the workmanship is top drawer.


----------



## mick (Aug 25, 2006)

Beautiful pen Billy!!!
 But you know what this means don't you? I'll be up all night and half the morning getting the CA glue off my fingers. Now I hope I can find that pair of red jeans Connie bought at the thrift store []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Thanks, guys!
> 
> Eagle, it takes a 27/64" bit and this pen is almost 5/8" at it's widest turning. The hardware is only 15/32" at its widest.
> ...



I meant what size tube[)]


----------



## txcwboy (Aug 25, 2006)

I ll have to mix a layer of bandana in the next batch, it looks good.
I used 2 colors of wranglers for this one.

Dave



<br />


----------



## jaywood1207 (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice Billy.  I love that one.  Great results.


----------



## angboy (Aug 25, 2006)

So Billy, are you now running around in your boxers or tighty-whiteys? Do we need to take up a collection for new jeans for you? [}][}]

BTW, it's a very nice pen- maybe you should see what other pieces of your clothing should be shed and made into pens??? [][]


----------



## jssmith3 (Aug 25, 2006)

I agree with Angboy [}][]
By the way, the pen is fantastic but Angie and I are waiting for the boxer or tighty-whitey answer.

Janet   (Told ya I was back to help cause mayham


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 26, 2006)

So I'm guessing this was cast in PR? 

Normally I don't like the sierra but I do like this one, particularly the combination of material and plating.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks again, everyone! Angela and Janet, I'm almost ashamed to say that you caught me. The blue denim was indeed from my own jeans... and they weren't even that old. As to the rest of your question I'll only say that I don't wear tighty whiteys.[] Which may well have been the demise of these jeans.[:0] The red was given me by a female acquaintence.[:X]

Fish, you guessed wrong. This is all denim and CA. When I started turning the blank was almost 1" in diameter.


----------



## txcwboy (Aug 26, 2006)

I laminate mine like a micarta stock. I dont make it on the fly.

Dave


----------



## angboy (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Thanks again, everyone! Angela and Janet, I'm almost ashamed to say that you caught me. The blue denim was indeed from my own jeans... and they weren't even that old. As to the rest of your question I'll only say that I don't wear tighty whiteys.[] Which may well have been the demise of these jeans.[:0]



Please tell me you're not saying that you go commando? [:0][:0]


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 26, 2006)

At my age... no way, Angela! At least not on purpose.[:I]


----------

